# DIY Canopy Design Questions - clearance



## nodima (Aug 10, 2006)

I have never had a canopy on any of my tanks, and will be acquiring a second 150 in the next week or so. Thumb This one needs a stand, and as I in the planning portion of a basement renovation which includes 22 linear feet of built in cabinets and shelves along a basement wall, and want to include the tank in this project.

For those who have a canopy on their tanks, how much clearance is necessary when the front piece is folded up for tank access? I have tried to figure this out based on my existing tanks and *think* 10" vertically, and about half the tank's depth (F2B). Does this seem reasonable, or should I go larger?

Is there any advantage to having the top hinge upwards, vs side to side, like cabinet doors might?

If you have made one--and had to redo one, what changes would you make in design, and why?

Thanks 

Nodima


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

All you need for the light fixture is very shallow two or three at most four inches is fine but you need room to service the tank for Water Changes and cleaning so how much room you leave is answered by the question of how much aggravation do you want to deal with. Having made a rack in a Fsh Room and dealing with Fry Tanks on a daily basis has made me generous as far as how much room is good. Ten inches is not too much but it can be done with a lot less if you wish. Alway remember everything looks easier if you are not the one doing it.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Half the tank front to back seems like a good amount. I did about 1/3 on one of mine and quite frankly, unless I'm feeding or just pulling floaters out, I still pull the canopy off the tank. My more recent canopy hangs from the ceiling and is smaller than the tank itself, I guess it's more of a wooden light fixture than a canopy... It gives me the ability to look down into the tank which I like to do, reach in without opening anything and when large pieces need to come in or out, I lift the canopy higher using links of the chains that it suspends from.

If I were to do another full canopy again, considering my bad back and all, I would build it just like a car hood so that it easily tilts up with the assistance of spring loaded hinges or support arms. I've actually considered adding a frame under my existing hood so that I can add this feature to it.

Here's one of the full canopies I made and still using, wish the front would open up too. This is the one I'm considering converting to a hood-like design. It started as a reef tank but is now a planted tank...

This one is my suspended canopy for a 180g tank. It's about half way down the page...

Hope that helps
Giancarlo


----------

